# 200amp service grounding electrode



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

I only have to run #6 bare to the ground rods on a 200amp service?? Sorry if this thread already exists.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yep .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You only have to run #6 to the ground rods, _regardless of the service amperage_.

*250.66(A) Connections to Rod, Pipe, or Plate Electrodes.* Where the grounding electrode conductor is connected to rod, pipe, or plate electrodes as permitted in 250.52(A)(5) or (A)(7), that portion of the conductor that is the sole connection to the grounding electrode shall not be required to be larger than 6 AWG copper wire or 4 AWG aluminum wire.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Unless the inspector says it's subject to physical damage.


----------



## Mrkbalon4 (Mar 30, 2009)

Or unless the poco requires #4. Some do. Check their specs.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

And unless the engineer specs 3/0.... It happens but the NEC only requires #6


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

mikewardjr said:


> I only have to run #6 bare to the ground rods on a 200amp service?? Sorry if this thread already exists.



Are these rods the main grounding source? since you said 'Rods' plural, I would think yes.
Therefore the GEC will be sized to the size of the feeders. AL 4/0?

#4 GEC 250.66

additional BONDING, can be #6


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

leland said:


> Are these rods the main grounding source? since you said 'Rods' plural, I would think yes.
> Therefore the GEC will be sized to the size of the feeders. AL 4/0?
> 
> #4 GEC 250.66
> ...


read 250.66 A (2008)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

*(A) Connections to Rod, Pipe, or Plate Electrodes.​*Where the grounding electrode conductor is connected to
rod, pipe, or plate electrodes as permitted in 250.52(A)(5)
or (A)(7), that portion of the conductor that is the sole connection
to the grounding electrode shall not be required to be​larger than 6 AWG copper wire or 4 AWG aluminum wire


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

mikewardjr said:


> I only have to run #6 bare to the ground rods on a 200amp service


Big deal, I only have a 21" walk behind mower for my one acre + hilly yard and I'm pushing 60. 

It is self propel though. 


Roger


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

wildleg said:


> read 250.66 A (2008)



Good point, So why must my water pipe-165' of 1" copper require #4?

Where 16+- ft of 5/8 rod require #6?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

leland said:


> Good point, So why must my water pipe-165' of 1" copper require #4?
> 
> Where 16+- ft of 5/8 rod require #6?


because that's what the code says


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Roger. said:


> Big deal, I only have a 21" walk behind mower for my one acre + hilly yard and I'm pushing 60.
> 
> It is self propel though.
> 
> ...


Why not get one big mower,cheaper and easier than pushing 60 lil' ones.
:jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

leland said:


> Good point, So why must my water pipe-165' of 1" copper require #4?
> 
> Where 16+- ft of 5/8 rod require #6?


 
Because the water pipe with have a better connection to earth and flow alot more current. The high resistance of an 8' electrode will never flow enough current to warrant anything bigger than #6


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

leland said:


> Why not get one big mower,cheaper and easier than pushing 60 lil' ones.
> :jester:


Well, I thought about that but the small ones do the job and are good exercise as well, kind of like multiple rods. 


Roger


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> Good point, So why must my water pipe-165' of 1" copper require #4?
> 
> Where 16+- ft of 5/8 rod require #6?


Extensive testing has revealed that ground rod(s) will not dissipate any more current than a #6 can handle. Using a larger conductor is a waste of resources. We're talking lightning strikes here ....


----------

